# Dogs in Paphos



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm moving over to Peyia in May with my Chihuahua and just wondered what kind of rules there are concerning dogs over there? Are there any beaches near by where dogs are welcome? Can you take your dog to Tavernas etc if you sit outside? Anything else I should be aware of? Also if anyone can recommend a good vet and any good local pet shops I'd be very grateful!

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Taking dogs down to the beach is illegal as far as I'm aware. An exception to this where you won't be told off is the rocky section down at Curium beach.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

It is very trendy to have a small dog in Cyprus. Many dogs are becoming a nuisance in Cyprus because many people do not know how to treat them well. There are a lot of barking dogs keeping people awake at night, which leads to social unrest. Many dogs are abandoned by their owners when they leave Cyprus, so wander around the streets.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would not recommend taking a d og onto any of the beaches as it is illegal.
Some people do it but why invite trouble? There are plenty of nice walks and places where you can go with your dog.


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I thought that was probably the case with beaches Veronica. Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Our vet’s name when we were in Paphos full time was Dr. Aris Fettas tel. 99359181 and he’s in Konia – on the main road that leads from the roundabout up towards Marathounda/Armou. He has also been taking care of my mother-in-laws pets for years. 

They had been to four other vets before staying with Aris. He’s gentle with the pets and very thorough in his examinations, and very pleasant to their owners. Also, he has enough off-road parking for 9 or 10 cars right in front of his office. You don’t need to make appointments – just take the dogs in whenever you need to. Appointments would be needed though for spaying/neutering or any type of surgery. He has a good selection of dog and cat food too.

The pet shop I can recommend is called ‘Makarounas’ and it’s next to the Dimco light shop and next to the Mercedes showroom. Makarounas tel. 26952311.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Toxan raises a question about dogs that I find interesting. I dont know if it is me that is blind or its really so that stray dogs are not common The now quite frequent times I visit Cyprus for work I have not noticed any stray dogs, but a lot of cats

Is this really so?

Anders


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Toxan raises a question about dogs that I find interesting. I dont know if it is me that is blind or its really so that stray dogs are not common The now quite frequent times I visit Cyprus for work I have not noticed any stray dogs, but a lot of cats
> 
> Is this really so?
> 
> Anders


I think when there is one, they get rescued pretty fast. When we lived in Peyia a long time ago we had two that adopted us so we fed them, cleaned them up then had to call the Paphos animal rescue people - can't remember the name off the top of my head since we couldn't take them in.

We also rescued a beautiful little dog from an open man hole right in front of our house in Mandria - didn't know it was open! My mother-in-law still has him and he is lovely. 

Many neighbours and friends had also done the same rescuing dogs so they are out there, but I have never seen packs of them anywhere or any in Paphos town or Kato Paphos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When I first lived in Cyprus many years ago there were packs of feral dogs which were quite scary.
This is no longer the case as there are now several animal rescue centres where stray dogs are cared for and rehomed.
Pafiakos is the official one in Paphos and they are currently fund raising for new facilities as the current ones are not adequate.
We have taken several stray dogs to both Pafiakos and Paws.
It is certainly not the case that you see stray dogs everywhere but during hunting season it is not unusual to find a skinny hunting dog that has been lost or even rejected by its owner. Pafiakos is open 24/7.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Our vet’s name when we were in Paphos full time was Dr. Aris Fettas tel. 99359181 and he’s in Konia – on the main road that leads from the roundabout up towards Marathounda/Armou. He has also been taking care of my mother-in-laws pets for years.
> 
> They had been to four other vets before staying with Aris. He’s gentle with the pets and very thorough in his examinations, and very pleasant to their owners. Also, he has enough off-road parking for 9 or 10 cars right in front of his office. You don’t need to make appointments – just take the dogs in whenever you need to. Appointments would be needed though for spaying/neutering or any type of surgery. He has a good selection of dog and cat food too.
> 
> The pet shop I can recommend is called ‘Makarounas’ and it’s next to the Dimco light shop and next to the Mercedes showroom. Makarounas tel. 26952311.



We also use Dr. Aris as he is just down the road from us. He only really deals with dogs and cats but he is very good with them and is a very nice guy.
For more exotic pets the only one who knows anything about birds or reptiles is the one at Papfiakos as he is also he vet for the Paphos bird park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a big difference from f.ex Greece. When we waited for the ferry to Limassol last time there was a big group of strays running around in the harbour. You could easy see that the group had been around long with a well developed hierarchy with a leader dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

nice to hear that the stray dogs are being taken care of by shelters lately, I've seen some stray dogs and I didn't know if Cyprus really have anything in place to take care of those poor dogs.

I've seen lots of dogs swimming on the beach I wasn't aware that it was illegal (except for the places where it specifically says "no dogs", altho sadly enough I see the occational dog swimming there as well).

also you might wanna be carefull when your dog is meeting other dogs as I've seen many dogs kept by cypriots who would be put down in a instant in Sweden but I guess they don't have those sort of laws here,
the guy who owns aliceland resturant where I live treats his dogs really bad and thus they are complete "red-zone"-cases, I've seen his brown dog badly assault 2 innocent dogs and then obsessively hunt them around for hours, the owner just did his usual yelling like a idiot and then went home thinking his dogs will come back sooner or later, 
next day when the dog was back the guy just let his dogs loose as normal, perhaps thinking if only he yells and hits his dogs a little bit harder maybe they will listen next time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> nice to hear that the stray dogs are being taken care of by shelters lately, I've seen some stray dogs and I didn't know if Cyprus really have anything in place to take care of those poor dogs.
> 
> I've seen lots of dogs swimming on the beach I wasn't aware that it was illegal (except for the places where it specifically says "no dogs", altho sadly enough I see the occational dog swimming there as well).
> 
> ...


Things have improved a lot over the years with more and moe Cypriots really caring about thier dogs but there are still a lot who think that dogs are just there to work and be used to take their temper out on.
You never used to see Cypriots with dogs as pets when I lived here many years ago but slowly slowly attitudes are changing and places like the shelters are a big improvement as dogs no longer have to fend for themselves when thrown out by their owners because they are no longer any good for hunting or breeding.

I have seen caring Cypriots bringing stray dogs to Pafiakos so they are not all heartless.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

good to know it's getting better 

yeah and I just want to clarify I didn't mean all cypriots treat their dogs badly, I thankfully see some dogs here who has it very well 
I think my cocker-spaniel-dog I had back home in minus-30-degree Sweden would have been very jealous if he had seen that spoiled little white dog down at Leo's car rentals who's always lying sleeping right in the middle of the sidewalk just so he can feel the sunlight


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha, yes Leos little Suzie is very spoilt. She is a bit overweight though don't you think


----------



## mia100max (Feb 1, 2011)

I too find that there are not many strays. Cats.. yes. I have taken in 2 strays so far but I could have about 20 if my partner would let me!


----------

